
Open offices have driven Panasonic to make horse blinders for humans - sahin-boydas
https://techcrunch.com/2018/10/17/open-offices-have-driven-panasonic-to-make-horse-blinders-for-humans/
======
anotherevan
Video from the crowdfunding page:

[https://youtu.be/OIxW_eR2I2E](https://youtu.be/OIxW_eR2I2E)

(via
[https://greenfunding.jp/lab/projects/2463](https://greenfunding.jp/lab/projects/2463)
)

------
mindcrime
It's really time for us to start saying "fuck you" to companies pushing this
open plan bullshit. And if you can't find a company that offers private
offices, start your own. This is beyond being absurd at this point.

------
anotherevan
The end of the world is neigh…

